# Alpina Mythos



## Moga (5. Februar 2012)

Habe vor, mir einen Helm zu kaufen. Bin bis jetzt ohne gefahren, finde das jedoch selber nicht so toll. Mir gefällt der Alpina Mythos L.E. sehr gut:  			 				 							 		 		 		 			 					 					 						 													 											
https://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/alpina-mtb-mythos-le-whiteredblack/287633.html . Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Helm?
Habe bis jetzt nur gutes über ihn gelesen. Würde ihn mir dann Online kaufen und falls er nicht passt, wird er zurück geschickt. Ich denke mal mit 58cm Kopfumfang wäre L passend. Mein kopf ist mehr rund als länglich.
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## buschhase (5. Februar 2012)

Beim ersten Helm würd ich persönlich lieber in einen Laden fahren und verschiedene Modelle von verschiedenen Herstellern anprobieren. Kannst dann den endgültigen immernoch im Internet bestellen, aber kannst dir sicher sein, dass er auch 100%ig passt.

Gruß
Nico

Tante edith sagt: Zu dem Preis bekommst du den auch in jedem Geschäft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (5. Februar 2012)

Würde dann woanders bestellen. Habe ihn für 60 eus gefunden. Habe leider auch nichts in der Nähe wo man wirklich eine auswahl von Helmen hat.


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. Februar 2012)

Bei Helmen sollten man eigentlich nix kaufen ohne anprobiert zu haben. Fahr lieber ein bisschen weiter in ein Fachgeschäft, anstatt dauernd Helme zurückzuschicken


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (5. Februar 2012)

Hey! 
Ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten auch den Mythos bestellt. Den gab es in der "nicht-le" version (weiß nicht wo die Unterschiede liegen) bei bike-discount.de für 39. 
Jetzt habe ich dort nur noch diese hier gefunden! immer noch deutlich günstiger..

Ich habe auch eher eine runde Kopfform und der Mythos passt wunderbar. Hauptsache du bist bei der Anprobe skeptisch und schickst ihn notfalls zurück - hab auch den einen oder anderen Online-Fehlkauf hinter mir, ärgerlich wenn man den Helm trotzdem fährt und nach 1/2 Jahr feststellt das es einfach nicht geht... 

beste Grüße!


----------



## Tundra HT (5. Februar 2012)

Der is super von der Passform her. Wir verkaufen bei uns im Shop unter anderem auch Alpina Helme. Der Mythos ist einer der Helme, der mit den meißten Köpfen sehr gut harmoniert. Kann ihn dir nur empfehlen. Ist sauber verarbeitet, hat eine gute Belüftung und das Preis Leistungsverhältniss stimmt. Es gibt ihn in 2 (52-57 und 57-62) Größen. Also pass auf, das du die richtige wählst.


----------



## Moga (5. Februar 2012)

Hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an. Ich glaube das L.E. steht einfach nur für Limited Edition. Also bei den Helmen das er matt ist. Und das hätte ich schon ganz gerne, denn der von dem Link gefällt mir farblich sehr gut.


----------



## Tundra HT (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, ist so. Die L.E. Modelle sind Mattfarben.


----------



## Sardic (6. Februar 2012)

Super Helm,verkaufen den auch viel in unserem Shop,bei ehr rundlichen Köpfen passt der sehr gut. Aber Helme würde ich ehr im Shop kaufen,weil bei der Passform kommt es auf mehrer Sachen an .


----------



## Moga (6. Februar 2012)

Naja, wie gesagt, es ist alles etwas weiter weg. Deshalb wollte ich online bestellen. Worauf muss ich denn besonders achten?


----------



## Bernhard3 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo
ich hab den Alpina Mythos in matt schwarz Gr. 59-64
habe ewig gesucht bis ich endlich einen Helm für meinen großen Kopf gefunden habe.
Den gibt es bei bike discount sehr günstig http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a18657/mythos-l-e-mtb-helm-schwarz-matt.html?mfid=130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (6. Februar 2012)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Der is super von der Passform her. Wir verkaufen bei uns im Shop unter anderem auch Alpina Helme. Der Mythos ist einer der Helme, der mit den meißten Köpfen sehr gut harmoniert. Kann ihn dir nur empfehlen. Ist sauber verarbeitet, hat eine gute Belüftung und das Preis Leistungsverhältniss stimmt. Es gibt ihn in 2 (52-57 und 57-62) Größen. Also pass auf, das du die richtige wählst.[/QUOTE
> und in 59 bis 64


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meinen mal in Braunschweig bei Karstadt im Gewandhaus gekauft. Die haben da eine halbwegs brauchbare Auswahl um mal ein paar verschiedene Helme zu Probieren, Giro passt mir z.B. überhaupt nicht, der Alpina dafür super. Hab den glaub ich bald drei oder vier Jahre, von daher kann ich zu Schutzwirkung nicht viel sagen. Wenns den immernoch in Matt schwarz gibt kann es mit der "Limited Edition" aber nicht sooo weit her sein 
Den Mythos hab ich in 52-57, beim 661 Evo hab ich L was laut Tabelle 58-60cm antsprechen soll. Beide passen Super, woraus folgt: am besten anprobieren, und den nehmen der am festesten sitzt ohne zu unangenehm zu sein.
Wird aber im Zweifel in der nächsten Saison durch was tiefer gezogenes wie 661 Recon ersetzt werden. Seit ich viel Fullface trage und auch schon gebraucht habe, ist mir der Mythos irgendwie fast "zu wenig Helm". Aber immernoch besser als nix.


----------



## Micomicona (6. Februar 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass der Mythos ein Super Helm mit prima Passform ist. Hatte ihn die vergangenen Wochen auch öfter probiert und der passte prima auf meinen Kopf. Weil ich aber so traditonsverliebt bin, habe ich mich dann für UVEX entschieden (Alpina gehört ja mittlerweile auch dazu, obwoh lsie getrennt entwickeln...)


----------



## urmel511 (7. Februar 2012)

Als Frau mit einem Minikopf eine echte Herausforderung etwas passendes zu finden. Der Mythos sitzt einfach nur perfekt, nachdem ich im Geschäft an allen Helmen die dort waren verzweifelt bin, hatte ich den Mythos dann einfach blind ohne Anprobe bestellt. 

Ich habe meinen Mythos hier gekauft. Für 29,90 inkl. Versand, aber halt nicht die L.E. Variante:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alpina-Fahrr...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item746d140541

Kann den Laden empfehlen. Lieferung war sauschnell. Hat keine 2 Tage gedauert (heute bezahlt - übermorgen da)


----------



## A4L (7. Februar 2012)

Der Mythos begleitet mich nun seit drei Jahren und ich bin vollends zufrieden. Einzige Auflösungserscheinung zeigen nun langsam die Innenpolster, geht aber noch. Gibt es sicher auch als E-Teil.

Hab ihn mir damals auf Empfehlung der Bike-Bravo aus dem Netz bestellt. Umtausch bei nicht gefallen ist ja heutzutage kein Problem meh


----------



## rpitz (8. Februar 2012)

Ich schließe mich den Lobeshymnen mal an. Habe schon meinen zweiten Mythos. Ist sehr leicht, trotz Mückennetz gut belüftet und sitzt super, zumindest auf meinem (tendenziell eher runden) Kopf. 

Den zweiten deswegen, weil ich den ersten bei einem üblen Sturz (ca 1,5m senkrecht ins Flache, Kopf voraus) geschrottet hab: 3 Wirbel, 2 Rippen gebrochen, Kopf war unversehrt, nicht mal eine Gehirnerschütterung! Helm logischerweise Totalschaden.

Einzige Schwäche: Die Klettpunkte, die die Innenposter festhalten, kleben bei meinem LE nicht _besonders_ fest. Jo mei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aimb (10. Februar 2012)

Moga schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt, es ist alles etwas weiter weg. Deshalb wollte ich online bestellen.



Du wohnst doch in Helmstedt !!

Nee Spass beiseite der Helm ist Super !!!
Hab ihn auch  passt auch auf meinen Eierkopf!!!


----------



## Moga (18. Februar 2012)

Hatte ihn mir letzte Woche bestellt, Heute angekommen. Sitzt perferkt und sieht auch super aus. Kann den Helm nur empfehlen


----------



## Tundra HT (19. Februar 2012)

Juhuu, ein Happy End!!!


----------



## Moga (19. Februar 2012)




----------



## richie0815 (1. März 2012)

Ich will mir auch den Mythos zulegen. Ich hab ne 58er-Ömme, fühle mich aber mit dem Mythos in der 52-57er Größe wohler als mit dem 58-63er. Kann es sein dass der Mythos recht groß ausfällt?


----------

